# Abangeln 2002



## FFT_Webmaster (27. November 2002)

Hallo Freunde,

am Samstag den 28.12.02 wollen wir uns zum Abangeln auf Fehmarn treffen. Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, die Strassen Schnee und Eisfrei sind und die Ostsee noch kein Treibeis trägt  Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse sich uns anzuschließen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## JuergenS (27. November 2002)

Bin wie auch im letzten Jahr dabei sofern die Strassenverhältnisse es zu lassen. :m


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2002)

Moin,

nachdem wir uns letztes Jahr schon so schön die E..r abgefroren haben bin ich selbstmurmelnd wieder dabei!!!  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (27. November 2002)

ich muss an dem tag leider für sicherheit sorgen...wenn es euch in meine nähe zieht komme ich mal kurz über den zaun gesprungen....schade


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. November 2002)

Hört sich gut an wenn es bei mir die Zeit und die Regierung zulässt bin ich gerne dabei.

Und frieren muss ich auch nicht  :q bin doch Angler der hat doch sagt man gute Kleidung :q  :q  

Wer übernimmt die Führung :q ( dafür habe ich leider keine Zeit mehr)


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. November 2002)

*Wat? *g**

Wat für nee Führung  :q 

Ich würde sagen 12:00 Uhr McDoof in Burg, Treffen und beim ersten Schmaus sprechen wir die Wetterlage und Strand ab. Und dann nichts wie ran ans Wasser.

Dann müßten wir wohl gegen 14:00 Uhr am Strand sein und vor der Dämmerung aufgebaut haben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2002)

Moin,

@Marco: genau, wie letztes Mal, erst ´nen schön fetten Klops beim Amerikaner und dann ab an den Strand! :z  :z 

@Andreas: wir können uns wennste willst vorher auf´m Highway treffen, schau mer mal, is ja noch ´n büschen hin  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. November 2002)

Moin!
Ich würde eventuell kommen. Die Lust ist jedenfalls da. Nur sagen kann ich es erst kurz vorher. Mal sehen.


----------



## Babydorsch (27. November 2002)

Ich würde auch gern mitkommen


----------



## Broesel (27. November 2002)

son shit.... Ich muß leider arbeiten... :c 
Das wär noch ein schöner Jahresabschluß geworden...


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. November 2002)

@ FFT

Das meinte ich wo Treffen usw. also alles schon geklärt  :q  :q  vielleicht bringe ich wenn ich kann und darf einen Kollegen mit. Aber wie gesagt muss erst mit Regierung reden, hatte in letzter Zeit zuviel mit angeln verbracht, eigentlich immer noch dabei, habe ja noch 2 Termine 7.12 HH-Hafen und am 14.12. ASV HH angeln an der gleichen Stelle. 

Ups, wo bestellt ihr denn eure Wattis????????


----------



## JuergenS (28. November 2002)

> Ups, wo bestellt ihr denn eure Wattis????????


Auf jeden Fall *nicht*    bei Balltic in Heiligenhafen :e  :r


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. November 2002)

*jau*

Moin Mädels,
also wir bestellen unser Wattis über Jose`Martins.


----------



## MichaelB (28. November 2002)

Moin,

na scheint ja doch ´ne etwas größere Party zu werden... :q  mal sehn wer dann bei -5°C und Wind um 5-6 noch kommt... :q 
Wattis einen Tag vorher entweder bei José oder bei Ronny, die sind am näxten Tag immer noch gut wennste sie ein / zwei mal trocken legst. Auf gar keinen Fall bei einem der Balticer  :e  die Wattis sind warscheinlich &quot;frisch&quot; toter als die vom Abend vorher.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## shogun (2. Dezember 2002)

hallo ihr ,
würde mich gerne anschliessen muß aber auch erstmal mit dem general sprechen ansonsten treffen 12 uhr bei mcdoof.
gruß shogun :z


----------



## wolle (3. Dezember 2002)

:c mensch,ich würde so gerne kommen aber das ist alles
zu weit weg von mir :c  :c  :c das sind weit über 500 km,zu viel aufwand für einen tag  ich wohne nun mal leider 
nicht an der see :c  :c  :c  #h


----------



## Babydorsch (3. Dezember 2002)

@Wolle 
Dann bleib doch ein oder zwei Tage länger.So mach ich das doch auch.


----------



## wolle (3. Dezember 2002)

würde ich ja aber erzähle das mal meinem boss.ich habe bereitschaft,1. tag ginge,bei 2 oder 3.wird der verrückt. :e  :c  :c  :c


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

nach dem heutigen &quot;Gemeinschafts-Schlottern&quot; im Hamburger Hafen hab ich nochmehr Bock auf den 28ten :z  :z  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (8. Dezember 2002)

@ Michael B @ ALL

DITO bin beim gemeinschafftszittern dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (8. Dezember 2002)

*Supi*

Das ist ja Super und so wie im letzten Jahr wird es wohl auch in diesem wieder recht heftig  Bringt euch einen Hosentaschenofen mit den könnt Ihr unter die Wattis legen.
Unsere waren Gestern Nacht bei Minus 6 Grad eingefroren.


----------



## JuergenS (8. Dezember 2002)

Meine Frau hat mir beim lesen dieses Thread´s über die Schulter geschaut und nur gemeint wir wären doch bekloppt uns bei solchem Wetter freiwilig an den Strand zu stellen.Aber egal, die Generalprobe gestern hat hingehauen also stell ich mich auch wieder an den Strand.Wir sind ja schließlich keine Weicheier. :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Andreas: super, freu mich drauf!

@Jürgen: und auch keine Warmduscher :q 

@Marco: Endergebnis?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (16. Dezember 2002)

Also wenn das Wetter weiter so verrückt ist  :c dann haben wir wohl Eisgang da oben also hier in der Elbe jedenfalls schwimmen schon große Eisschollen und jetzt auch noch schnee und Eisregen man man , hoffentlich wird sich die Strassenlage noch bessern hoffen hoffen :q  ansonsten steht dem Angeln nix im Wege


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Dezember 2002)

*Ohoh*

Bei uns Schneit es gerade, schön. Ich werde wenn es so bleibt am 27.12 losfahren damit ich am 28.12 pünklich da bin  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Dezember 2002)

Fährst Du dann mit Schiern da hoch Marco?  ;+ Oder hast du sogar einen Schlitten mit Hunden und so?  :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (16. Dezember 2002)

@ MS

eher wohl das zweite sonst würde es ja schneller gehen :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

und statt Beach-buddy bau´n wir uns dann Iglus :q   aber Hauptsache Ostsee und Straßen sind eisfrei und befahrbar. Letztes Jahr waren wir zu elft als uns die Spaziergänger in Bojendorf für völlig beknackt gehalten haben mußten, mal sehn wie viele es diesmal werden...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (16. Dezember 2002)

*hmmm*

Ich überlege gerade ob wir uns nicht besser in &quot;Reinfeld&quot; bei BürgerKing an der A1 treffen sollten, dann könnten wir eventuell am Festland bleiben wenn es der Wind/Wetter nicht anders zuläßt und bräuchten nicht erst soweit zu fahren.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

soso, Du überlegst... wirst jetzt weich oder was?  :q  :q  :q 
Allerdings ist der Treffpunkt auch gut, gleich bei mir um die Ecke, und warum nicht mal vom Festland aus...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

ich war heute bei José Martins und hab mal gefragt wegen Wattis für übernächstes Wochenende und er sagte er könne nicht versprechen, daß es dann welche geben kann...

@Andreas: wie schaut´s bei Ronnie aus?

@Marco: wo holt Ihr die Wattis?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. Dezember 2002)

*hmmm*

Wir holen unsere auch bei Jose`


----------



## belle-hro (17. Dezember 2002)

Moin Boardies  :s 

Schade, schade, wär gern mit dabei um ein paar Boardies kennenzulernen  :c 
Wünsch Euch trotzdem Petri Dingsda  :m  und werd an Euch denken während ich mir die 3 Tagestour am Ufer der Oder zum Quappenangeln gebe.


----------



## MichaelB (17. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Marco: na hoffentlich &quot;auch&quot;...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (19. Dezember 2002)

Tach zusammen, 
da ja der Treffpunkt noch nicht ganz festzustehen scheint weil unser FFT langsam alt wird und die Kälte scheut :q 
wäre es nicht schlecht wenn jemand von euch für mich die Wattie´s mitbestellen könnte. Gibt es jemanden der sich bereit erklärt mir 50 Stück mit zu bestellen? ;+ 
Danke im voraus


----------



## MichaelB (19. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

jaja, unser guter alter FFT... meldet sich auch so gar nicht mehr...  :q  :q  :q 

@Jürgen: ich weiß zwar noch nicht genau wo ich die Wattis holen werde, aber wieviele hätt´st denn gern? Ich werde wohl 50 nehmen, in Anbetracht von momentan nur noch 3°C Wassertemperatur sollte das reichen. Also was ich sagen wollte: da geht was  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (19. Dezember 2002)

**g**

Der &quot;alte&quot; wird nicht Weich  :q 

Nur haben wir vom FFT ein ganz kleines Problem. Bei uns sind in diesem Jahr soviele Angeln ausgefallen und verschoben worden, daß wir an dem 28.12 ein FFT Gemeinschaftsangeln legen mußten  :c 

Zum einen heißt das das wohl von uns ein paar mehr kommen als sonst um diese Jahreszeit   

Also wenn Ihr damit keine Probleme habt:
BürgerKing - Reinfeld - 12:00 Uhr.

Unser Sportwart fährt schon vor und schaut sich die Lage am Strand an. Eine kleine Überraschung zum Schluß haben wir dann aber auch noch  :m


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Marco: der Treffpunkt ist gut, ich bin dabei! Aber halt mal, wie ist denn das jetzt wenn Ihr ein FFT-Angeln macht, wird das dann keine &quot;geschlossene Gesellschaft&quot;?   
Nach der lustigen Insel-Odyssee (schraipt mann dehm soh?) im September würde ich gern nochmal mit Euch losziehn  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JuergenS (20. Dezember 2002)

@Marco
Wo wir uns treffen ist mir egal und wenn ihr ein GMA vom Club daraus macht stört mich das auch nicht weiter. :m 
@MichaelB
Ich hatte auch an 50 Stück gedacht.Wäre prima wenn da was geht.#6


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Dezember 2002)

**g**

Moin Michi,
dies ist ja ein Ausnahmefall weil es das Abangeln ist und wir keinen Termin mehr haben zum verschieben  Das geht schon.


----------



## MichaelB (20. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

na klasse, ich freu mich drauf  :z  :z  :z  aber wieso macht IHR die Ausnahme?  :q  :q  :q 

@Jürgen: wieso sollte es nicht gehn? :m  
Aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke: wenn FFT die Wattis eh bei José holt könnte er uns ja eigentlich welche mitbringen, oder? Ich müßte sonst extra die Reise dort hin machen oder Wattis Kaltenkirchen bei Kloritz holen... oder schlimmstenfalls in Burg bei Baltic  :v 

@Marco: geht da was?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (20. Dezember 2002)

*Moin*

Moin Michi,

Sind die von euch schon bestellt ?
Wenn ja sage ich unserem Sportwart Bescheid, dann bringt er sie mit.


----------



## MichaelB (21. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

ich hab noch nicht bestellt, werde das dann am Montag für JürgenS und mich (und evl. meinen Bruder) machen. Oder bestellt Ihr einfach ein paar mehr dann? Oder habt Ihr schon geordert? Hoffentlich hat José dann auch welche und genug für uns... :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. Dezember 2002)

also wenn euer sportwart bestellt und abholt kann man nicht für uns / mich gleich wattis mitbringen wenn ja ich möchte 50 stk haben, denke das reicht geht ja um nix für mich, ich will ja nur mit euch frieren  :q  :q und muss ja nicht auf teufel komm raus fische haben :q 

Ein posting von dir FFT und ich brauch mich nicht um Wattis zu kümmern wäre nee coole sache wenn du sie mit bringen könntes.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (21. Dezember 2002)

Andreas Michael 50 Stück
MichaelB 50 Stück
JürgenS 50 Stück

150 Stück bestelle ich bei Jose mit, wenn wir keine bekommen haben wir aber Pech gehabt


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Dezember 2002)

@ FFT

Dann haben wir immer noch Baltic als aller letzte möglichkeit ansonsten hat man doch noch die möglichkeit zu telenieren PM ist unterwegs mit nummer

Danke das du es versuchst  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Marco: geile Sache, danke!

@Andreas und Jürgen: PN mit Handy-Nr. ist unterwegs.

In Heiligenhafen soll es doch auch noch diesen Laden hinter Baltic geben wo man selbst Samstags Wattis ohne Vorbestellung bekommt... wird schon werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordlicht (22. Dezember 2002)

bestellt eure wattis rechtzeitig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
ich wollte am donnerstag kurzfristig mit dem boot raus und habe am mittwoch abend weder in einem laden hier bei mir auf der insel noch in einem laden in heiligenhafen wattis bekommen !!
baltic in burgstaaken bekommt glaube ich immer am donnerstag nachmittag wattis und harald in heiligenhafen (ecke polizei/post) am freitag vormittag.
sollte es euch evtl. in richtung st`huk zum angeln treiben könnt ihr gerne mal am tor klingel, ich würde dann mal zum strand kommen und euch die ohren vollquasseln  #h


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (22. Dezember 2002)

*Moin Andi*

Moin Nordi,

das wäre garnicht so schlecht, St.huk bei Starken Westwind oder normalen Ostwind hat was  :m


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

wo auch immer, Hauptsache ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr an den Strand  :z  :z  :z 

@Nordlicht: wenn wir in Staberhuk landen wirst Du um einen Besuch wohl kaum drum herum kommen  :q 

Wieviele werden wir denn diesmal?



Gruß
Michael


----------



## Manner (22. Dezember 2002)

Moin Ihr Eisangler  
Leider hab ich mich schon bei Grossmann zum Punschangeln gemeldet,es ist ein gemütliches Brandungsangeln das wir zum Ende des Jahres, wie immer an unseren Stränden ausführen.Es werden Pokale,und Preise für den Grössten Dorsch und Butt (die man beide haben muss)vergeben.Es ist mittlerweile auch schon so bekannt,daß wir über 100 Angler sind.Auf Fehmarn wünsche ich euch viel Fisch,bis bald.
Gruss Manner #h


----------



## JuergenS (22. Dezember 2002)

@Marco
Danke für die Wurmbestellung  :m 
@MichaelB
Telenummer ist angekommen #6


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Dezember 2002)

jo nummer ist angekommen und die reture ist unterwegs :q  bis Samstag ich freu mich jedenfalls egal wo wir angeln werden.

Ich wünsche euch allen auf jeden fall schöne und besinnliche Festtage für euch und euren Familien.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (22. Dezember 2002)

*So*

So, Andreas M gehört nun auch zum erlauchten Kreis &quot;meiner Handynummer&quot; besitzer  :q 

Ich schätze mal das wir zwischen 10 und 15 sein werden.


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

na was sagt José, gibt´s Wattis?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (24. Dezember 2002)

Jep interessiert mich auch ob&acute;s geklappt hat mit Wattis sonst muss ich mich doch noch drumm kümmern, denn ohne Wattis wirds auch nix mit fischen  :q  :q


----------



## beste666 (24. Dezember 2002)

Ich will auch auf meine Lieblingsinsel Fehmarn !  HUÄ !  :c 

Die letzte Angelnacht, dies Jahr auf der Insel, war nicht so lustig. Es war die Nacht vom 05. auf den 06. November und wir hatten unser Lager links neben der Marienleuchtemauer aufgeschlagen. Naja, fast im Orkan umgekommen würd ich sagen.

Euch viel Spaß beim Abangeln. 
Vielleicht fahren wir Anfang Januar nochmal hoch.  :z 

Gruß
ANJA


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (24. Dezember 2002)

*Moin*

Ich kann euch leider erst nach den Feiertagen eine Auskunft gebnén. Aber bei und sind ja ein paar Hundert Wattis mehr im Spiel da wird unser Sportwart alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen unser und eure Wattis zu bekommen


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. Dezember 2002)

Wenn ich so auf die Uhr schaue muss ich feststellen das wir gleich den 26ten haben :z  :z  :z  YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  :z  :z  :z noch 2 tage dann ist es soweit, freu mich Riesig auf das Abangeln mit Bordies und vorallem neue Bordies kennen lernen.

Sachen habe ich schon zusammen gepackt!!!!! :q  :q 
kann man garnet früh genug mit anfangen wer weiss sonst vergisst man die hälfte :q  :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (25. Dezember 2002)

**g**

Habe noch nichts gepackt, meißtens reicht es mir einfach ans Wasser zu kommen  :z  :z  :z


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Andreas: ich hab die Montagen und Vorfächer ein paar Mal kontrolliert und in Gedanken ist auch schon alles gepackt  :q  :q  und zugegeben bin ich auch schon ziemlich  :z  :z  :z , schaue mir jeden Tag die Wettervorhersage an und grübel darüber, an welchem Strand wir wohl landen werden... bei der aktuellen Vorhersage würde ich (wenn ich denn was zu sagen hätte   ) Staberhuk oder Klausdorf bevorzugen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. Dezember 2002)

@ MichaelB
ein glück Du hast nix zu sagen :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Dezember 2002)

**gröhl**

FFT hat auch nichts zu sagen  :c


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. Dezember 2002)

ich auch nicht  :q  denn die Entscheidung fällt ja erst bei eintreffen durch alle  :q 

Ps: da es ja jetzt immer wärmer wird muss ich mir langsam gedanken drüber machen ob ich dann doch wieder meine ersatzspulen mit der dünnen Mono mitnehme!!!! Es kann ja sein durch die Wetterlage das der Fisch sich jetzt wieder ins tiefere begibt was heisst man muss doch wieder weiter werfen. Habe ich :b  ob das nu stimmt wer weiss!!!! Wir denke ich werden es erleben.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (26. Dezember 2002)

**g**

Keine Sorge, so schnell erwärmt oder kühlt sich das Wasser nicht ab das Sie nach 1 Tag wieder rausgehen


----------



## MichaelB (26. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

ich meinte ja auch nur wenn ich HÄTTE... :q  :q  :q   und wenn die Fische eher wieder ins tiefe Wasser abhaun wäre Staberhuk schon gut     außerdem hab ich da noch nie geangelt und würde gern mal  :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

was´n das jetzt für ´ne Klimakatastrophe? Letztens war die Vorhersage noch Tmeperaturen zwischen -2 und 1°C, dabei Wind um 5 aus Ost und nun... hat man es sich anscheinend anders überlegt, 6 bis 7°C und Wind um 3 aus West... ;+  ;+  ;+ 

 :z Gruß :z 
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. Dezember 2002)

**g**

Moine,

so, die Aussage von Jose`mit den Wattis sieht es gut aus. Er zählt noch mal ab und nachher teleniere ich noch mal mit Ihm. Also 99% alles in Ordnung


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

na dann werde ich jetzt mal los düsen und mir ein paar wirklich warme Stiefel holen und dann kann´s los gehn  :z  :z  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (27. Dezember 2002)

*so*

Moin Mädels,

also Wattis gehen *KLAR*  :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Dezember 2002)

super :z


----------



## JuergenS (27. Dezember 2002)

Klasse Marco.Dann kann ich ja morgen früh ganz beruhugt losfahren.Auto ist gepackt,ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen.Jetzt noch einmal schlafen und dann geht das los.
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## Broesel (27. Dezember 2002)

na dann wünsch ich Euch doch alle dicke Schwänze...(Fischschwänze...nur um das klar zu stellen... :q ) und fangt mal ordentlich. Ich darf leider bis 15.00 Uhr arbeiten... :c


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. Dezember 2002)

@ Juergen 

kommste alleine oder mit sohn.

so ich geh jetzt ins bett und wenn ich wach werde gehts los :z  :z  :z  :z  :z freu wie dooooooooooof


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leute!
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Petri Heil und einen schönen Tag. Ich werde mein Abangeln morgen in Meschendorf vom Boot veranstalten. Mal sehen ob das noch mal ein paar schöne Dorsche bringt.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MichaelB (27. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

das mit den wirklich warmen Stiefeln hat natürlich nicht geklappt  :r  :r  typisch Moritz, ich wußte schon warum ich immer über diesen Laden abge :v habe, aber wer nicht schlauer werden will... :m  zum Glück wird es nicht richtig kalt werden.

Morgen um 12Uhr beim WürgerKing an der Abfahrt Reinfeld, so war das doch, oder? 
Ich sollte ja auch zeitig pennen gehn, bin aber viel zu  :z  :z  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. Dezember 2002)

*ja*

Moin Mädels,

Mein Kumpel der auch mit will hat Heute angerufen, sein Auto ist im Ar***. Für mich heißt das ich komme später nach weil ich ihn um 12:00 Uhr von der Arbeit abhole und dann durchbretter zu euch hoch.

Die Köder hat unser Sportwart dann schon Oben und sucht einen Strandabschnitt damit wir mit 12 Sportfreunden angeln können. Er ruft euch dann bei Bürger King an und macht euch ein paar Vorschläge wo es gut aussieht.

Schaut nach unseren Weißen Jacken mit FunFishingTeam auf dem Rücken, Michi kennt Sie einige von uns ja schon.

Ich melde mich per Handy bei euch.


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

na wird schon schief gehn... :m 

@Marco: dann gib mal Gas :q 

@Jürgen und Andreas: treffen wir uns trotzdem um 12 beim WürgerKing oder lieber um 13Uhr in Burg bei McFress?

@Andreas: schickste mir Deine Handynummer?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (28. Dezember 2002)

*Hmm*

Ähm,
lieber nicht Michi, denk an die Wattis.
Treffpunkt bleibt 12:00 uhr Bürger King.
Eventuell fahren wir ja auch ans Festland (was laut Fangmeldungen besser wäre)


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Dezember 2002)

oje auto put das hört sich nicht gut an, na ich jedenfalls bin bereit dem Strand entgegen zu fahren :q  also auf jedenfall Reinfeld treffen.

Und ich dachte wir suchen gemeinsam einen strand aus :c  also Wind um 4 bft aus S-SW bei so einen Wind gibs auf jedenfall genug strecken wo man angeln kann ( mir ist es egal wo) hauptsache ist wir haben spass und es sind einige dabei die evtl. einen von mir mitgebrachten jugendlichen zeigen wie geangelt wird :q 

@ Michael B Du hast doch meine nummer  ;+  aber egal ich ruf Dich mal an dann haste sie :q 

So ich werde jetzt nochmal meine ausrüstung überprüfen, naja und dann gehts ehhh los.

Bis gleich


----------



## MichaelB (28. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

@Marco: Treffpunkt ist gebongt, ich wußte nur nicht ob wir uns alle dort treffen oder nur Du vom BAC dort hinkommst und uns ABler &quot;abholst&quot;   

@Andreas: keine Ahnung mit der HandyNr, haste die per PN geschickt? Es gibt hier im board nämlich auch einen &quot;Michael_B&quot; (also mit Unterstrich) und der würde sich bestimmt wundern  :q  
Ich hab sie jedenfalls (noch) nicht, aber das wird sich ja gleich ändern  #h 

Gern mal vom Festland aus! Ich bin, seit ich vor gut zwei Jahren wieder los gehe, zum Brandungsangeln wirklich IMMER nach Fehmarn gefahren und habe überhaupt nix gegen eine Abwechselung und vor allem neue Strände, ganz im Gegenteil!

Bis gleich  :z  :z  :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (28. Dezember 2002)

@ MichaelB

Du bist doch auch beim buttangeln gewesen oder, bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Hmmmmm und Handy haste auch nicht an :q


----------



## Pete (28. Dezember 2002)

leude..wann habt ihr feddich???
wir hoffen alle noch aufn lüttn beriichht, kloar???!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Dezember 2002)

Jo genau!
Auf Bericht bin ich auch gespannt. Ich hab vorhin 18:30 mit FFT-Marco teleniert. Da hatte er einen massigen Dorsch ne Menge kleine und war mächtig ausser Puste. Mußte wohl ziemlich viel rennen der arme Kerl    :q 
Na mal sehen was am Ende raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Locke (6. Januar 2003)

gibbet hiä noch keen bäricht???????


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Januar 2003)

*türlich*

Doch HIER


----------

